# Even more gorgeous then before!



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I was bored on friday! So this is what I did to my poor mares mane!


----------



## Action (Apr 7, 2009)

Haha! I love it. Good job! Your horse doesn't seem to happy 'bout it, though. xD


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oohh, very pretty!
I should have gotten you to do my stallion's mane! LOL


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, how did you do that?!? It looks amazing and she doesn't mind one bit at all!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That looks awesome! I want my horses mane to look like that!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

People do that to stock horse's manes if they get to long to band. It takes a long time. I always thought it looked cool.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Lovely!!! I wana try that too.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I did that to my mares mane when I took her camping at Yankee Springs and everyone loved it.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Very pretty! Nice work! You can come and do mine now


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! Could you come out and do mine too, please? :lol:


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I did that to my paint gelding too one day at a gae show in between classes


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Its so cute, how long did it take?


----------

